# Motorhome storage near Nerja



## Memyselfandyou (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm looking to taking my motorhome over to Spain and leaving it there for use during the winter. Can anyone recommend a storage facility near Nerja or Malaga and any advise on this would be appreciated.


----------

